# She's got it in her blood



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a pic of my 4 month old brittany; Ripley, i was out on a stroll with her through the brush and while crossing a big ditch i looked up to see this, i hesitated for a few moments and she was a statue, so i snapped a cell phone pic got up the side of the ditch and 10 ft in front of her by a tree was a little hen phez, about two seconds later it took off through the trees, but i was just about proud enough to tear up... but i didn't of course. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome.... hoping I can get a little dog that'll do that a bunch of times for me.... final judgement tomorrow I guess, but I'm almost positive I'm going to wind up with a wirehair. She looks like a cute little pup. Gotta give the Brittany's that.... they're sure pretty!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is so ironic!! I was just on Utah Briddogs an hour ago looking at posts about Brits and saw you got this pup. I was going to PM you about how she is doing but got busy. Looks like she is coming along. I like her color, not many liver and whites. Thanks for the update!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

she is turning out to be twice the dog i expected after the first few days... funny adjustment having a high strung maniac hunting dog in the house, but she is really really fitting into the family well, we all, even my wife are really attatched to her, even my wifes mutt is starting to get a soft spot, and a hard spot for her :lol: time for him to get snipped i guess.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> :lol: time for him to get snipped i guess.


This is my opinion only... But let that young stuff get some age to him before you go cutt'n him.

I can show you litter mate dogs that one got the big snip and the other not.... Muscle tone is night and day!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

oh, no it's not her thats gettin the snip it's my wife PUG/SHELTIE that is getting the snip.... he's 7 he don't need it anymore, i certainly wouldn't want him getting ahold of my pretty girl either.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> oh, no it's not her thats gettin the snip it's my wife PUG/SHELTIE that is getting the snip.... he's 7 he don't need it anymore, i certainly wouldn't want him getting ahold of my pretty girl either.


Wow did I miss-read that first post... I was thinking the Brit was the male and you was going to take his 2nd best thing is in life! Birds being the first!

There is some truth to that statment also! Most the dogs I have had either want to point it, screw it or eat it! **** good dogs when they think that way!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Brits are the best all-around dog, imo. Great size, great nose, and they don't range out like other breeds. They are a little soft so be gentle. Doesn't matter when ya snip the female. Sooner the better if she's livin inside. Just put birds in front of her and she'll get the job done.


----------

